# [Passage à KDE4] Problèmes plasmoïdes et katapult

## moon06

Hello !   :Very Happy: 

Quasi forcé à passer à KDE 4 sur ma gentoo @ work, pas mise à jour depuis quasiment un an, j'en ai finalement terminé au bout de 4 jours de dur labeur ...

Cependant, il me manque quelques petites choses pour être pleinement satisfait :

- Je ne retrouve pas le plasmoïde permettant d'avoir dans la barre des taches l'icone Afficher le bureau

- Impossible d'installer plasma-workspace avec le use flag google-gadgets : il est entre parenthèses !

- Et surtout, le plus grave pour ma productivité   :Surprised:  , j'ai perdu Katapult au passage ... et il m'était vraiment indispensable pour accéder à mes dossiers en 3 coups de clavier ... malgré mes recherches, impossible de trouver une solution sous KDE4 (le nouveau lanceur est très loin d'être aussi bon).

Des idées ?  :Smile: 

Merci   :Exclamation: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Mais clûr, katapult, où es-tu?

----------

## moon06

Bon, en fait concernant les Google Gadgets, le use pour plasma-workspace a été masqué pour kde < 4.4.0 pour des soucis de stabilité ...

Pour ce qui est de Katapult, j'ai vainement tenté de compiler les sources sous KDE4, mais je bloque à la vérif des librairies Qt < 4 ... des idées   :Question:   :Idea: 

----------

